# Multiboot freebsd/gnu



## Zar Marco (Dec 1, 2022)

Hi all, I wrote another discussion for put FreeBSD and Linux in the same zpool and I solved it.

Now I ask your help. I boot Linux with zfsbootmenu and it goes. If I boot FreeBSD it boot but after if I want boot Linux I can't because Linux Hostid becomes 000000 and I must enter on recovery shell from zfsbootmenu and modified hostid. Can I set and force to maintain correct hostid? for set hostid on Linux I use zgenhostid


----------

